# Worst Possible Mod Ever



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

Which one of these cocksuckers would make the worst mod ever? 

Even worse than my effort?

Vote now!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 3, 2012)

So many good choices, so hard to choose. I need more information to make an informed decision. Which section would they be a mod of?


Oh and captn you are not so bad, you let all kinds of sick shit go down here and for that I salute you.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 3, 2012)

If I were a MOD I'd randomly edit posts to include pics of tranny's and donkey show Gifs.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 3, 2012)

I think i would I'v gone rogue months and months ago...Forming the new RDRSE


----------



## independent (Jan 3, 2012)

georgeforeman


----------



## ExLe (Jan 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> If I were a MOD I'd randomly edit posts to include pics of tranny's and donkey show Gifs.


 

hoyle21 for mod...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 3, 2012)

Nohe is not real. Hes like a vampire he doesnt show up in pictures!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> If I were a MOD I'd randomly edit posts to include pics of tranny's and donkey show Gifs.


 
thats mod 101 son


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2012)

I could be a valued member here who contributes……………..could


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I could be a valued member here who contributes???????????????..could


 
You wish to be a moderator Azza?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> georgeforeman


I am a caring  nurturer.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2012)

Of that group, Madman would be the worst by far. To be honest I only know who the first 4 posters are so the last two simply do not matter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Of that group, Madman would be the worst by far. To be honest I only know who the first 4 posters are so the last two simply do not matter.


 
The last two are Jewish. You would spit on them.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

I would make a great mod


----------



## Rednack (Jan 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I would make a great mod


you've got the build of a policeman...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 3, 2012)

I would love to be a mod. I would fuck shit up in this section hahaha


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I would make a great mod



Please elaborate


----------



## boss (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is the all of the above button?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

boss said:


> Where is the all of the above button?


 
boss  -  have you read the Anything Goes sticky? I may have to make an example of you


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 3, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Nohe is not real. Hes like a vampire he doesnt show up in pictures!



Awwh, i thought we were friends.......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Please elaborate



i would be fair....never ban anyone except narcs and redfaggot and madfaggot


----------



## Rednack (Jan 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i would be fair....never ban anyone except narcs and redfaggot and madfaggot


you can ban your jobless doughnut eatin lips around my cock fatass...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

I think my first decree would be to make posting pics mandatory


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2012)

I was up for a mod spot once. Then I posted cock pix.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> boss - have you read the Anything Goes sticky? I may have to make an example of you


 wish granted
* *


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I was up for a mod spot once. Then I posted cock pix.



Poz one of tesla's cats and the gig is yours!


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2012)

KOS would make a good mod for a while, but the power would go to his head and he would eventually melt down.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I could be a valued member here who contributes???????????????..could



Yes, i do know my stuff and i win most shit flinging fights??????.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just quoted myself………how gay


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Yes, i do know my stuff and i win most shit flinging fights??????.


 
Show us your stuff!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 3, 2012)

there's no option for putting them all in a blender, then pouring mod sauce into noob holes during the hazing. WTF?  I thought this was America! Are we not livin in America?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Show us your stuff!



is this a interview, you of all people know me, no one here owns me but i leave them high and dry in my wake???...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> is this a interview, you of all people know me, no one here owns me but i leave them high and dry in my wake???...


Your ownership skills are legendary round these parts. It's like the grim reaper got an I.M. account and's gettin jiggy with the blade. Sometimes my hands tremble @ the thought of responding to your posts, cause I know it's about to get real. Along with the shear size of your swole guns, your posts send the noobs running for cover, cause the ground shakes when you enter the thread and your banter is so razor sharp.  Your soul patch makes my penis shrivel in terror.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2012)

Pretty much sums it up, thanks scatgimp…….


----------



## Curt James (Jan 4, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Your ownership skills are legendary round these parts. It's like the grim reaper got an I.M. account and's gettin jiggy with the blade. Sometimes my hands tremble @ the thought of responding to your posts, cause I know it's about to get real. Along with the shear size of your swole guns, your posts send the noobs running for cover, cause the ground shakes when you enter the thread and your banter is so razor sharp.  Your soul patch makes my penis shrivel in terror.


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Poz one of tesla's cats and the gig is yours!



BULLSHIT! That's what you told me about the cockpics!

Or was it lifetime drse membership?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> BULLSHIT! That's what you told me about the cockpics!
> 
> Or was it lifetime drse membership?


 
you got the membership. Nice cawk you have there too


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2012)

All M.D. pitters are gay (and some are thieves)


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> KOS would make a good mod for a while, but the power would go to his head and he would eventually melt down.



He would be 800 pounds from all the stress.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> He would be 800 pounds from all the stress.



So he would gain what like 8 to 12 pounds?


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> So he would gain what like 8 to 12 pounds?



Only 5 pounds.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

i am 270...you guys are invisible...awesome math fail


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am 270...you guys are invisible...awesome math fail



Im still trying to comprehend how someone can be so proud about being obese.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

im trying to comprehend how a grown man can hide and run his mouth like a tough guy...fighting others that post up knowing there hands are tied cause you hide

and i spoke of your lack of math knowledge....didnt mention being proud


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im trying to comprehend how a grown man can hide and run his mouth like a tough guy...fighting others that post up knowing there hands are tied cause you hide
> 
> and i spoke of your lack of math knowledge....didnt mention being proud



Im not being a tough guy, just stating the truth. You comment about your weight all the time like its something impressive. Go on a cut and really show off whats hiding under the fat. You might actually impress yourself.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2012)

and see his pee pee without a mirrow


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 4, 2012)

any of those options is a better choice than the mod keeping maddman in the green zone. That mod should be castrated.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im not being a tough guy, just stating the truth. You comment about your weight all the time like its something impressive. Go on a cut and really show off whats hiding under the fat. You might actually impress yourself.



so i comment on your horrible math skills and you post the 10 millionth fat joke in between here an md...congrats


you are witty....but i dont see you....for all i know you could be some some 6oo pound black dude ride around walmart on one of those lifts


most people that talk shit to me here are either skinny as fuck...dont even lift...or jus plain old no where near my size or strength


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so i comment on your horrible math skills and you post the 10 millionth fat joke in between here an md...congrats
> 
> 
> you are witty....but i dont see you....for all i know you could be some some 6oo pound black dude ride around walmart on one of those lifts
> ...



Actually I have very decent math skills. Strength means nothing when youre fat and Im not talking shit. I actually think you could look pretty good if you went on a cut, you have the mass. Its pointless that you even use steroids bing overweight.


----------



## gearin up (Jan 4, 2012)

KOS, I could pm you a cut diet that would really shed the lbs fast and do a fair job at preserving LM and strength. Its not easy but its not too hard either. You would just need a food scale and a place to get calipered once every couple of weeks having a smart phone for a nutrition tracker app helps a lot also but isnt totally needed.


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

gearin up said:


> KOS, I could pm you a cut diet that would really shed the lbs fast and do a fair job at preserving LM and strength. Its not easy but its not too hard either. You would just need a food scale and a place to get calipered once every couple of weeks having a smart phone for a nutrition tracker app helps a lot also but isnt totally needed.



Thats very generous of you, but KOS read the word diet and gtfo in a hurry.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 4, 2012)

Captn should have made the voters visible.

I wanted to see the lousy bitches who chose me.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Captn should have made the voters visible.
> 
> I wanted to see the lousy bitches who chose me.



I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Actually I have very decent math skills. Strength means nothing when youre fat and Im not talking shit. I actually think you could look pretty good if you went on a cut, you have the mass. Its pointless that you even use steroids bing overweight.



i dont take steroids for strength or size....i could bench around 400 pound b4 i ever saw one....and i still do onlya litte more...been at it too long...did too much stupid shit to have increased size/strength as a goal

i take roids for the sense of well being...confidence...being able to bang the wife like a jackhammer

yeah...fat guys dont take roids...except pro wrestlers,footbal players,baseball players,powerlifters,strong men...oh yeah...and offseason pro bbers


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont take steroids for strength or size....i could bench around 400 pound b4 i ever saw one....and i still do onlya litte more...been at it too long...did too much stupid shit to have increased size/strength as a goal
> 
> i take roids for the sense of well being...confidence...being able to bang the wife like a jackhammer
> 
> yeah...fat guys dont take roids...except pro wrestlers,footbal players,baseball players,powerlifters,strong men...oh yeah...and offseason pro bbers



You take everything out of context. Yeah pro athletes take roids, even if they have a little high bf% but are you a pro in anything? 

Since you posted pics of your fat ass self you've been talking shit to everyone that hasn't. has it even crossed your mind that some of us are not able to post pics due to a job, being paranoid because of the idiotic LE, personal reasons? why don't you talk some shit to gmo, osl, or a ton of guys that haven't posted a pic but are way more jacked than you ever will be?

This no pic shit is getting old from you, find some new shit to bitch about.


----------



## gearin up (Jan 4, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I'm your huckleberry.


I chose you too Madmann. I mean lets face it odd headcases like yourself would make terrible mods. Your character is an extremist, angry inner child of some freak who ran out of good material months ago but continues to post. Please dont post back to this Ill do it for you.

MADMANNS reply;
1."I know you are but what am I"
2. "youre gay"
3. "youre ugly"
4. "youre stupid"

 You dress them up all different ways but they all boil down to this so just pick a number and be done with it.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

gearin up said:


> I chose you too Madmann. I mean lets face it odd headcases like yourself would make terrible mods. Your character is an extremist, angry inner child of some freak who ran out of good material months ago but continues to post. Please dont post back to this Ill do it for you.
> 
> MADMANNS reply;
> 1."I know you are but what am I"
> ...



You forgot number #5 all of the above.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i take roids for the sense of well being...confidence...being able to bang the wife like a jackhammer


 







She doesn't seem very happy, so the roids are not working for ya pork chop.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 4, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> You forgot number #5 all of the above.




And #6 Moronic


----------



## Madmann (Jan 4, 2012)

gearin up said:


> I chose you too Madmann. I mean lets face it odd headcases like yourself would make terrible mods. Your character is an extremist, angry inner child of some freak who ran out of good material months ago but continues to post. Please dont post back to this Ill do it for you.
> 
> MADMANNS reply;
> 1."I know you are but what am I"
> ...


 

You know me about as well you know there's intelligent life on other planets.

Your judgments are ultimately irrelevent and will be forgotten after this post.


For the record: I have no interest in being a moderator. More better things in my life.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 4, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> And #6 Moronic


 
Sorry but that's your cup of tea, coffee, or whatever you sip.

Your speciality, put it like that. You idolize DDG too, another fault.


----------



## gearin up (Jan 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You know me about as well you know there's intelligent life on other planets.
> 
> Your judgments are ultimately irrelevent and will be forgotten after this post.
> 
> ...


 why didnt you just pick #4. Would have saved you some time. Just trying to help.


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> She doesn't seem very happy, so the roids are not working for ya pork chop.



Especially with that small penis.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 4, 2012)

gearin up said:


> why didnt you just pick #4. Would have saved you some time. Just trying to help.


 
Try acknowledging me as much as I do you. That would help immensely.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Try acknowledging me as much as I do you. That would help immensely.




Almost forgot...thanks Eddie!  

#7. Immensely


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> You take everything out of context. Yeah pro athletes take roids, even if they have a little high bf% but are you a pro in anything?
> 
> Since you posted pics of your fat ass self you've been talking shit to everyone that hasn't. has it even crossed your mind that some of us are not able to post pics due to a job, being paranoid because of the idiotic LE, personal reasons? why don't you talk some shit to gmo, osl, or a ton of guys that haven't posted a pic but are way more jacked than you ever will be?
> 
> This no pic shit is getting old from you, find some new shit to bitch about.



cool story bro...no most dont post cause they want to talk shit about other while hiding...its very easy to ost an anonymous pic with no face


----------



## Madmann (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cool story bro...no most dont post cause they want to talk shit about other while hiding...its very easy to ost an anonymous pic with no face


 
Your fathead is like a brickwall, nothing gets through.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 4, 2012)

Judging from the list of candidates you only want those who aren't already a mod.  I would have voted for Zech.  For being a Super Moderator the only thing he ever seems to say is "WP is awesome, if you don't agree I'll ban you".


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Sorry but that's your cup of tea, coffee, or whatever you sip.
> 
> Your speciality, put it like that. You idolize DDG too, another fault.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cool story bro...no most dont post cause they want to talk shit about other while hiding...its very easy to ost an anonymous pic with no face



I was gonna respond but madman did it well enough. Now I will have to rep madman because of your ignorance.



			
				Madmann;I2622625 said:
			
		

> Your fathead is like a brickwall, nothing gets through.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 4, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cool story bro...no most dont post cause they want to talk shit about other while hiding...its very easy to ost an anonymous pic with no face



This is an online forum. If you'd like to interact with shirtless guys that you can "see", then go to a gay bar.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> If I were a MOD I'd randomly edit posts to include pics of tranny's and donkey show Gifs.


You do not possess the necessary third grade education to be a mod. Fuck off, queer-lover.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont take steroids for strength or size....i could bench around 400 pound b4 i ever saw one....and i still do onlya litte more...been at it too long...did too much stupid shit to have increased size/strength as a goal


If you'd lose some FAT you wouldn't need aas for your daily struggles with erectile dysfunction fatass...


----------



## gearin up (Jan 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Try acknowledging me as much as I do you. That would help immensely.


wow, you really have nothing without your fab 5 comebacks. Maybe you are a trollbot. This was so weak I actually feel sorry for you. Wow.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> This is an online forum. If you'd like to interact with shirtless guys that you can "see", then go to a gay bar.


Fuck off. Its no secret that you're another fat ass samoan faggot. You all look the same just like darkies.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 4, 2012)

gearin up said:


> wow, you really have nothing without your fab 5 comebacks. Maybe you are a trollbot. This was so weak I actually feel sorry for you. Wow.


This post in itself was an admission of defeat. Madman owned another one...


----------



## gearin up (Jan 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> This post in itself was an admission of defeat. Madman owned another one...


 I will give him that I still feel bad


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Fuck off. Its no secret that you're another fat ass samoan faggot. You all look the same just like darkies.



Go back to that shit hole trailer trash leper colony you call a "community"...


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Go back to that shit hole trailer trash leper colony you call a "community"...


Coming from a welfare receiving samoan I'd consider anything an upgrade from your lowly existence. Get a job or at least grow up to be the spear-chucker your absent father made you and catch some fish.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Awwh, i thought we were friends.......



Doesnt mean your safe lol!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Doesnt mean your safe lol!


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2012)

We have the faggiest, smallest mods on any board, anywhere. Not even on an AIDS forum would you find such spindly, emaciated skeletors.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2012)

Saney would easily make the worst Mod....He reminds me of the dude you knew in High Scool who became a Cop and now is just being a dick to all the people who went to College and handing out tickets like flyers and becomes a full power whore.  



You know I love you Nephy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> This is an online forum. If you'd like to interact with shirtless guys that you can "see", then go to a gay bar.



i dont care about seeing anyone shirtless


though this is a bbing forum


what bothers me...is the people that dont post up talk the most shit

if they were quiet about contributors...or at least constructive it wouldnt matter


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

Rednack said:


> If you'd lose some FAT you wouldn't need aas for your daily struggles with erectile dysfunction fatass...



prove you have ever been laid...


----------



## Rednack (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> prove you have ever been laid...


You prove you're not an unemployed internet junkie who trolls bbing boards begging for cock pics..
Any only uses aas because hims wittle wee-wee wont work without em...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

you first


----------



## Rednack (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't get 'laid'..

laid is trailer park lingo for getting lucky..

I do however love to please the woman i'm with to her fullest...Whatever she's into for the night is right up my alley because there's nothing like looking up at a womans face full of pleasure while im lips deep in her love canal..



laid? go fuck yourself peep squeak, i'm way out of your league..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I don't get 'laid'..
> 
> laid is trailer park lingo for getting lucky..
> 
> ...



40 pounds and still 8 more weeks


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2012)

Why does every thread on here lately have to turn into a flame war?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2012)

Two names, madmann and KOS


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Why does every thread on here lately have to turn into a flame war?




because flame wars are fun???















edit* and this:


REDDOG309 said:


> Two names, madmann and KOS


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Two names, madmann and KOS


 
I'm not familiar with either of them...I was on a Hiatus for a little while.

Time for a P-Rip


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tesla said:


> I'm not familiar with either of them...I was on a Hiatus for a little while.
> 
> Time for a P-Rip



Gotta leave the CT every now and then...


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

killerofsaints said:


> 40 pounds and still 8 more weeks



40 pounds of what?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Why does every thread on here lately have to turn into a flame war?



It's always the same people.   I wish they would just butt fuck each other and get it over with already.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 4, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Two names, madmann and KOS


Their spammers, not flamers, huge difference..


hoyle21 said:


> It's always the same people.   I wish they would  just butt fuck each other and get it over with already.


That's kinda harsh..


bigmoe65 said:


> 40 pounds of what?


Ovarian cyst...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont care about seeing anyone shirtless
> 
> 
> though this is a bbing forum
> ...


 

It doesn't matter regardless you stupid sack of fish grease.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 4, 2012)

What's the deal with you and all these animal fetishes?


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Captn should have made the voters visible.
> 
> I wanted to see the lousy bitches who chose me.



I voted for you, you stupid cunt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2012)

Interesting to see Azza gets no votes . . .you Jews must love this guy


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Interesting to see Azza gets no votes . . .you Jews must love this guy



What's that?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Interesting to see Azza gets no votes . . .you Jews must love this guy



of course we love him, he gives free placebo advice whenever you ask, if you provide cock picks with the request.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> What's that?


 
You'd only be half as jacked if you hadnt followed Azza's intra-anal beta-alanine protocols


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^^you'd be twice as jacked if you would've helped me intra-anally administer said beta alanine


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Interesting to see Azza gets no votes . . .you Jews must love this guy



Make me a mod??????..


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Make me a mod??????..


I'll grant your wish, but you need to rub my lamp first.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Make me a mod??????..


 
All mod applicants must submit pics of either sucking someone's cock or their own


----------



## ExLe (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> All mod applicants must submit pics of either sucking someone's cock or their own



no fuckin wonder you became a mod, who did you suck again? geez, these situations just fall into my lap...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I'll grant your wish, but you need to rub my lamp first.



i will fill your lamp with the 3 wishs you want, semen, semen, semen???.you wish you were in the Navy dont you?????????.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> no fuckin wonder you became a mod, who did you suck again? geez, these situations just fall into my lap...



My own, and maybe a trannie or two


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> My own, and maybe a trannie or two



Thats alright then, i wont suck a trannie unless i get sucked first...


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 5, 2012)

That's funny what you said about maddman in the poll.

No joke, my wifes cousin has a friend who got married like 3/4 months ago in this redneck field wedding and the Groom gave his blessing to my wifes cousin to eff his mom after the wedding.

He passed on the offer I believe, at least he said he did. I personally think that's disgusting and never would have


----------



## Madmann (Jan 5, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> I voted for you, you stupid cunt.


 
And so far you are the 3rd bitch with enough ballz to admit it.

The rest are too spineless to break free of their sensitive shells.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2012)

18 votes to madman, i would hate to be this popular you stupid cunt??????.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> 18 votes to madman, i would hate to be this popular you stupid cunt??????.


 
But you love being a SUPER DOOPER POOPER MODERATAR.


LOL @ YOU.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> But you love being a SUPER DOOPER POOPER MODERATAR.
> 
> 
> LOL @ YOU.



your so stupid you cant even figure out how i even did that, lol@u now stfu and gtfo you toe rag. Go and sweep under ya bridge ya homeless fuck


----------



## Madmann (Jan 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> your so stupid you cant even figure out how i even did that, lol@u now stfu and gtfo you toe rag. Go and sweep under ya bridge ya homeless fuck


 
I figured out that it sucks just a little more than you do penises, but the margin is very close.

Still amazes me how dumbasses like you manage to dress and feed themselves daily without aid.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 5, 2012)

I voted for noheapowertripper, theres already to much M.D. pit shit up in here......


----------



## Madmann (Jan 5, 2012)

noheapowertripper = what the fuck?? Weakest insult ever.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 5, 2012)

Everythink I write is not meant to be an insult ya dumb fuck.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 5, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Everythink I write is not meant to be an insult ya dumb fuck.


 
Not using an insult in that context makes you the moron.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Not using an insult in that context makes you the moron.



what was your address?, i will gladly help you commit suicide and put you out of this misery, it must drive you nuts that everyone owns a piece of you here. 

I am a hitman, supplement reviewer and baby sitter, this makes me over qualified to kill you, you son bitchhhhhhh??????..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> what was your address?, i will gladly help you commit suicide and put you out of this misery, it must drive you nuts that everyone owns a piece of you here.
> 
> I am a hitman, supplement reviewer and baby sitter, this makes me over qualified to kill you, you son bitchhhhhhh……..



I know everyone's address Azza, supermods powers used for evil


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2012)

yes even if they use and ip stealer or proxi


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I know everyone's address Azza, supermods powers used for evil



i am keeping my eye on you Paulie???...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 8, 2012)

Allow me to wield the powers of the mod and I shall lay waste to all but the finest breeding stock. I will create the world's most formidable online army and mercilessly slaughter all players of "The World of Warcraft". Next, my forum minions will proceed to M.D. to leave an army sized upper decker for bequeefing us their undesirables and soiled undergarments. *You hear me Anabolic Minds? we're comin at you bro!! *Those jesus lovers will feel the earth move from the legion of geared up lunatics beating down their city walls with bibles in a sock.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2012)

^^^ this Jew has potential


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 8, 2012)

I pretty much have the same threat for if and when I go to prison. A prison houses an army waiting for a general.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 8, 2012)

dont drop the soap or you'll go from general to bitch in a few seconds..


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 8, 2012)

Rednack said:


> dont drop the soap or you'll go from general to bitch in a few seconds..


anal is how you climb the ranks in prison you silly goose.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 8, 2012)

well if that's the case, i'm sure your hollowed out squirrel hole will rocket you to the top in no time..


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2012)

ExLe said:


>



And here you are to redeem this thread.  Good job sir.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Saney would easily make the worst Mod....He reminds me of the dude you knew in High Scool who became a Cop and now is just being a dick to all the people who went to College and handing out tickets like flyers and becomes a full power whore.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I love you Nephy.


----------

